# You know what I'm thinking



## Scott Falkner (Jun 11, 2016)

Anyone tried this, If so let me know how it went. This is a Harbor freight table, with my dw745 table saw on it. I would lose 2 drawers but I can live with that for now. Been looking everywhere for a station build for my saw and after unboxing it on the table the thought came to me. Anyone tried this?


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Do I understand correctly that your idea is to leave the saw on the table for use? That would put the table of the saw much too high for me. Of course, I am also assuming that the workbench top is about 32" — 36" from the floor. Then again, I may be misunderstanding your intent entirely.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Scott you said you would lose two drawers. You lost me. I don't understand what you are trying to do.


----------



## Scott Falkner (Jun 11, 2016)

No thinking I would drop the saw in the table where the other 2 drawers were I took out. Table is 34" Thanks


----------



## Scott Falkner (Jun 11, 2016)

Drop the saw down into the table where the other 2 drawers were that I took out


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

That should work just fine, making it level with the surface of the work bench. I've not done it, but I've seen pics of others that have done something similar for small saws. You greatly increase the surface area for your saw.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Scott Falkner said:


> Anyone tried this, If so let me know how it went. This is a Harbor freight table, with my dw745 table saw on it. I would lose 2 drawers but I can live with that for now. Been looking everywhere for a station build for my saw and after unboxing it on the table the thought came to me. Anyone tried this?


Yeah I tried something like that Scott. I built a separate stand for the portable TS to sit in. I would keep your work bench and make something sturdy to have your saw sit in.

Pro's.... Safer because it's sturdy and less likely to flip. Larger area for sheet goods to lay on to the left and right of blade.

Con's .... Dust control..... takes up more space.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That's kind of a nice work bench and I'd have a hard time bastardizing it . I understood what you wanted to do the first time I read it , but haven't done it before .


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

I've not done but I think it would work just fine. But before I did it I would consider building another table to set it in the center of giving you wings on each side as Rick suggested.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Will the fence being extended all the way to the right be a problem? And will you be able to get to the tilt wheel? I'm also thinking you might be better off with a purpose built table. I would make with one with longer outfeed if feasible.


----------



## Rube (Feb 8, 2005)

I bought 2 of those benchs, put Rockler Bench Casters on them both, and then added 2" thick laminated Maple bench tops to them. I put latches on each end and the two can latch back to back to make a large assembly table. Normally I have one back to back with my Delta TS as an outfield table, and the second one on either side depending on the cut I'm making. I at first thought the bench were too light, but with a small piece of ply leg to leg on the back, it stopped any racking. 
If you dropped your saw through the top of the bench, I'm not sure you would have enough top strength in the front and back. I too think you would loose accessibility to the tilt adjustment unless you lost the other two drawers.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I have that same table, and I wouldn't drop the planer that far down. Access to controls is one issue, but feeding material through seems like it would be very awkward. I keep my jointer and planer in the garage, not in the shop because the shop space is pretty tight. Separate stand gets my vote.


----------



## chuckgray (Aug 2, 2015)

I also have that table and I have a similar Dewalt TS. I agree with Charles that dropping the saw in the table would interfere with the fence. BTW, I think the table is well worth the $139 that I paid for it. The drawer slides were very cheap and I replaced them with better ones. Other than that, the table has worked out fine for me. Oh, and I also put castors on it.


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

I've got the same TS and will be making a seperate table for it. If you make a table for the saw you could always make it so the table of the TS is 1/8" taller than that bench and use the bench as the putfeed table.


----------

